# Cod spawn ground closure revealed ( BBC )



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/north_east/7192266.stm


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://www.fishupdate.com/news/fullstory.php/aid/9718/Pioneering__cod_closure_scheme_kicks_off.html


----------

